# HELP! Cub Cadet Gear Box Leaking Red Fluid???



## HalleluYAH (May 1, 2015)

The guy at the shop told me it was just grease breaking down and to just find someone with a grease gun??? say what? it is just a very sloooooooooow leak, and the fluid is definitely red. coming right out of the bottom... like the seal has failed or something... any ideas?

The snow blower is only 6 mos old (if that matters).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum HalleluYAH :welcome:

Well, a lot of stuff matters and even in a particular brand like Cub Cadet there can be various things that get changed from one machine to the next.

When asking about your blower you should always state the model numbers and if the engine, the engines model numbers.

If it's leaking, it's leaking and it shouldn't be. If it's six months old it should be covered under warranty.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agreed, that should still be under warranty. If you post up the model number of the machine, we can verify if there is a gasket or just a sealant.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

since it only 6 months old return that mtd for a refund and buy an ariens. i wouldnt mess with it if its only 6 months old anyways


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

If your grease is a high-temp grease it could turn into a liquid if it got hot enough to reach its drop point but they normally designed for high temperatures. Also normally they turn back into a solid when they cool. does it leak out even when the gear case is cool ? 
I'm no expert but you might want to check out synthetic oil as an option if needed as I don't think they have a drop point and are good for high temperatures. I have used a low temp (-40F) Valvoline brand that I got at Advance Auto


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wonder what happened?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its only been a few days..he might still be back.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think in some cases it's because you don't select notification when setting up your account and you get a reply or reply's and are not notified.

I think it should default to daily as I've been in that situation where I wasn't paying attention when setting up and some time down the road revisited a forum and found reply's . . . . opps. :icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

43128 said:


> since it only 6 months old return that mtd garbage for a refund and buy an ariens. i wouldnt mess with it if its only 6 months old anyways


The last Ariens that I bought new was garbage! Problems can happen on any machine.


----------

